# Cool little job



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Replaced a loose key wall hydrant at the firehouse. Installed a sillcock. They use it for washing the trucks. I had to open the block wall for access, as it was buried in a partition wall. 

The commissioner wanted to be able to access it in the future, and them guys love diamond plate. I had a piece of it laying around at the shop. It already had the radius at the top. I cut it to width and polished it a bit. Screws are all stainless steel. I only wish I had a chrome vacuum breaker. 

I also replaced the 1 1/2" ball valve that they use to fill the trucks.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Let Me Show Ya Somethin


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

nice clean solution :thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks good. Wish who ever tried to cover the holes above the urinals at WaWa's took a lesson from you!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Gotta be likin' the checker plate.:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Does the truck fill have an RPZ feeding it?


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice job....It's little things like that, that separate the pros from the hacks :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you install the set screw for the vac. break? Looks like the hole for it is empty.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

The screw was the type with a hex head that snaps off when you tighten it. It breaks flush with the body.

And no, no RPZ. A swing check, at the main

Told them about it three times. It's only a matter of time. Imagine they are filling a truck, and a water main breaks. All the water gets sucked out of the truck, then they go to a fire......................................


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Did you install the set screw for the vac. break? Looks like the hole for it is empty.


Here you go TM, magnifier works wonders.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Here you go TM, magnifier works wonders.


I did that too but its not in focus...can ya focus it now? It appears the set screw is brass.....some are black steel and thats what I was looking for. I'm not convinced its in there just yet:laughing:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

you should have used a commercial wall hydrant, that looks hacky and residential imo.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Twas a brass screw. 

Hacky, he said:laughing::laughing:. Thats funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------

